# 7 Speed Shimano (Right hand) Alivio shifter and Brake Combo



## roadrash (10 Jan 2013)

Trying to breath life into a 90's Claud Butler Oracle but need a part to complete project.
Anyone got a spare Right Hand one of these in the shed or tool box :-







Cheers
Roadrash


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (10 Jan 2013)

got one of these





will need to talk with my OH and see what we want to do with the old mtb in bits but otherwise...


----------



## Drago (10 Jan 2013)

Weirdanundo! I needed a set of these when I rebuilt my Alpinestars last year and a lad on Retrobikes came up trumps within 10 mins of me placing a wanted ad. Might be worth a go there if you get no joy here.


----------



## roadrash (10 Jan 2013)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> got one of these
> 
> View attachment 17332
> View attachment 17333
> ...


 

thats exactly what i want , if you could let me know when youve spoken to your other half i would appreciate it ,
thanks


----------



## roadrash (10 Jan 2013)

Drago said:


> Weirdanundo! I needed a set of these when I rebuilt my Alpinestars last year and a lad on Retrobikes came up trumps within 10 mins of me placing a wanted ad. Might be worth a go there if you get no joy here.


 

thanks for the tip ,


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (10 Jan 2013)

roadrash said:


> thats exactly what i want , if you could let me know when youve spoken to your other half i would appreciate it ,
> thanks


 will probably be tomorrow now, he is away from home and has not rung me and I have no way of contacting him - take it you just need the right hand set - there is a (almost) matching left hand 3 shifter to go with it (not to mention a really nice, looks new 7 speed cassette if I manage to get it off the wheel)...


----------



## roadrash (10 Jan 2013)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> will probably be tomorrow now, he is away from home and has not rung me and I have no way of contacting him - take it you just need the right hand set - there is a (almost) matching left hand 3 shifter to go with it (not to mention a really nice, looks new 7 speed cassette...


 

thanks, but the right hand shifter is all i need , unless you only want to sell them as a pair that is....


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (10 Jan 2013)

roadrash said:


> thanks, but the right hand shifter is all i need , unless you only want to sell them as a pair that is....


if you only want the one that's fine. the bike is probably going to scrap to be honest after any useable parts have been found a new home - I have been told the household has to be n-1 given we have more bikes that we have ever had and can't store them (and n-1 will make an even number between 2 of us again).


----------



## roadrash (10 Jan 2013)

ahhh its always sad to see one go , i much prefer n+1


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (10 Jan 2013)

roadrash said:


> ahhh its always sad to see one go , i much prefer n+1


yep - but given n=7/2... needs must. now if you start talking about the number of spare tyres I have hidden away from him then I am in some real trouble!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (11 Jan 2013)

roadrash said:


> thats exactly what i want , if you could let me know when youve spoken to your other half i would appreciate it ,
> thanks


all sorted - yours should you want it


----------



## roadrash (15 Jan 2013)

all sorted , thanks again satnavsaysstraighton


----------

